#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Sem comunicação com a OLT FIBERHOME

## cbtpiritiba

Boa noite pessoal!
Estamos iniciando as redes GPON nos provedores e não estou conseguindo comunicação da OLT como ANM.
É preciso "levantar" a porta FE para comunicação como é feito com as VLAN's?

----------


## cbtpiritiba

A comunicação não é pela porta FE e sim pela porta 19:3, onde tem o Gbic elétrico (ethernet).

----------


## Bruno

vc já fez a configuração da vlan manager deu up na 19:30 etc

----------


## thundernew

Na verdade consegue pela FE tambem

----------


## avatar52

Poderia dar um exemplo de como usar a interface FE da HSWA para uplink?

----------


## Bruno

> Poderia dar um exemplo de como usar a interface FE da HSWA para uplink?


uplink na FE ??? a FE não é so pra ip manager ???

----------


## avatar52

Que eu saiba sim, mas o amigo aí de cima disse que vai além disso...

----------

